# Weed vs shrooms



## happyhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I've done weed and hallucinated while doing it, and i plan to do shrooms. 
Can someone tell me how the two experiences compaire and what to expect from shrooms?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Aug 3, 2008)

i didn't think you could do that from weed unless it was laced

shrooms are a totally different experience but then again ive never tripped from weed lol

just dont do to much your first time and you'll be fine... also have some ginger tea or ginger root handy because a lot of people get very sick feelings when they do it for the first time, so you might want that to cool off your stomach


----------



## happyhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

See for me i "hallucinatied" on weed by my thoughts, somehow, lingering and materialzing and becoming more concrete and "real" understand me? Its like, you know, how you day dream, read, or imagine something, you can actually see that thing for a moment, but with weed i could see that sun flower much longer.The weed that i smoked was home grown, must of been some good shit. 

Really the advice about doing a little amount of shrooms is a good idea.
What i really what to know, i mean is, can you discribe to me what a shroom trip is like? Vivid details so i can get a schema for what i can expect.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Aug 4, 2008)

haha thats not hallucinating haha sorry to say it, thats more just being high lol

shrooms if you take enough you can actually see shit thats pretty messed up

a shroom trip is really different depending on: the person, where you are and how much you took

starting out youa re the person will have non tolerance, i believe the shrooms stay with you a while, from personal experience i find my tolerence went up super fast but also dropped very fast as well

where you are makes a huge difference... if youre somewhere simple and calm then you usually have a high that can be as mild as things just feeling slow, or the walls slipping, or colours... to something as strong as you actually being past the point of feeling like you understand whats going on, and you start 'blurring' as i call it where tons of shit is happening you dont quite understand

if you do it somewhere with a lot of things on the walls that are negative, like skulls or anything, or even a place that has tons of shit around, i find it hits you hard and bad

first time i did shrooms was about 2 grams in tea outside... i literally watched the clouds for an hour and it was fucking amazing... so its really hard to explain cause its different... my friends first time was in his gfs room and he took around 5 grams and almost freaked out at the shit in her room and got pretty violent

if ya want anymore 'tips' or questions feel free to shoot me a PM, since i rarely check this board

later man


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Aug 4, 2008)

You could read 1000 different trip reports and have a trip that is completely different. Monkeeman is right, different for each person, setting, amount consumed, type of music. Also if someone is having a bad trip it tends to bring everyone down.
In My Opinion the one thing to really make sure is, its all in your head. If you think you are going to have a wierd or bad trip, then you probably will. Go into the trip happy, excited, open to all, and make sure you dont have any serious problems in your life that are going to be on your mind.
Also, from having a bad trip there are many ways to get out of it and the main thing is you just need to get your mind off of the negative shit. I've had friends freak out, mainly on acid but some on shrooms, and nice mellow music can help but it can be too much for them too. The best thing that I've noticed to work is chronic, not the actual smoking, helps but, if you have really really good greenery with a nice potent smell, just have yourself or whoevers having a bad trip, to just close their eyes (momentarily cause that can cause some different crazy hallucinations) and take the biggest sniff of the bag. Deep and slow and tell them to think about what they're smelling. Will probably make them FIEND to smoke but it has always worked at getting peoples minds off of the bad and think about something they will always love. Ganja


----------



## happyhooligan (Aug 4, 2008)

Is dreaming while you sleep hallucinating?


----------



## Maseo (Aug 4, 2008)

shrooms are just in a completely different realm than bud. Just make sure you are in a happy environment and you have a sitter or an experienced person yyou're first time so that you dont freak out.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Aug 4, 2008)

happyhooligan said:


> Is dreaming while you sleep hallucinating?


not even close

you can't compare it to anything besides doing shrooms lol

youre thinking to much into it


----------



## happyhooligan (Aug 4, 2008)

what do you think dreaming is then?


----------



## duecedime (Aug 4, 2008)

take 18 unisoms and you'll be having a dream while your awake


----------



## wackymack (Aug 4, 2008)

ps to those who dont think u can "trip" on weed,u can without it bein laced,it has to have such a high percentage of thc,u have to smoke a large dose and your tolerance has to be low inorder to "trip".

unisoms dont work that well as there intended to be a sleep aid,they only contain a chem that is natural in your body to help to fall asleep so taking 18 could cause depression and other mental problems down the line


----------



## duecedime (Aug 4, 2008)

take 18 and tell me they dont work that well.
and i dont mean do it everyday i only did it once.
never again though...


----------



## wackymack (Aug 4, 2008)

duecedime said:


> take 18 and tell me they dont work that well.
> and i dont mean do it everyday i only did it once.
> never again though...


 
its a bad idea to tell some one to do that,everyones body is diff,granted that they say there safe,but taking more than recomended can have real bad side effects


----------



## MonkeeMan (Aug 4, 2008)

wackymack said:


> ps to those who dont think u can "trip" on weed,u can without it bein laced,it has to have such a high percentage of thc,u have to smoke a large dose and your tolerance has to be low inorder to "trip".
> 
> unisoms dont work that well as there intended to be a sleep aid,they only contain a chem that is natural in your body to help to fall asleep so taking 18 could cause depression and other mental problems down the line


i still dont believe in tripping, ive hard very strong weed and smoked tons with people of all levels of tolerance, the only people who 'trip' are people who tend to exaggerate or they dont understand what getting high is and they work themselves up


----------



## wackymack (Aug 4, 2008)

sativas has the trippy effect


----------



## happyhooligan (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh that reminds me, a friend of mine is considering to do cocaine to loose weight to join a modeling competition. Whats up with that?


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 4, 2008)

i do weed.


----------



## happyhooligan (Aug 4, 2008)

no offence that doesn't seem like it would work, from the munchies and all, but hey to each his own. 

Dudes does anyone know how i can add on a little comment underneath my messege? Like Brendon's "think smarter not harder?"


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Aug 5, 2008)

I dont get why there is all this hype around hallucinating. Isnt hallucinating seeing or hearing things that arent real? I used to want to hallucinate to until I realized Id rather see what is real and reach a higher level of consciousness rather than seeing peoples faces turn into monsters or see walls bleed or something. People with severe mental disorders hallucinate.

Ive been through episodes of psychosis before (nothing to do with drugs) where I became very delusional, disconnected, extremely scared and paranoid, and had hallucinations. This was not fun at all. It was like being in a nightmare but not being able to wake up. One time I honestly thought I was just in a bad dream, but turns out I couldnt wake up, I was awake. Thats one of the worst feelings you can ever have. I guess little hallucinations might be fun if your in a good mind frame, but in the end they arent real. I would rather see whats real and more of it than in my sober mind. I would rather be in a better mind state and experience more of whats real and enjoy all of it. One of those times when you can look around and honestly see the world and how beautiful it actually is.


----------



## SquirrelGod (Aug 5, 2008)

happyhooligan said:


> See for me i "hallucinatied" on weed by my thoughts, somehow, lingering and materialzing and becoming more concrete and "real" understand me? Its like, you know, how you day dream, read, or imagine something, you can actually see that thing for a moment, but with weed i could see that sun flower much longer.The weed that i smoked was home grown, must of been some good shit.
> 
> Really the advice about doing a little amount of shrooms is a good idea.
> What i really what to know, i mean is, can you discribe to me what a shroom trip is like? Vivid details so i can get a schema for what i can expect.


Well, that makes next to no sense. You can't hallucinate by your thoughts. You can be high, which can make you think, but it's not hallucinating unless you see things that aren't there it requires no thought. I mean if you look up and actually think a monster is chasing you THAT's hallucinating, but if you imagine a sunflower. You're just gay! LOL just fucking with you, just thought I'd share with you the difference.

But I'm not really fucking with you, I'm serious! LOL Just kidding. (Or am I?) no but really I am.  (OR AM I!?)

BTW, if you want to try shrooms, I think you'd trip balls. So why don't start really low doses like an 1/8 a gram. OK!? Don't want you getting eatin' by any rabies infected sunflowers now.


----------



## SquirrelGod (Aug 5, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> I dont get why there is all this hype around hallucinating. Isnt hallucinating seeing or hearing things that arent real? I used to want to hallucinate to until I realized Id rather see what is real and reach a higher level of consciousness rather than seeing peoples faces turn into monsters or see walls bleed or something. People with severe mental disorders hallucinate.
> 
> Ive been through episodes of psychosis before (nothing to do with drugs) where I became very delusional, disconnected, extremely scared and paranoid, and had hallucinations. This was not fun at all. It was like being in a nightmare but not being able to wake up. One time I honestly thought I was just in a bad dream, but turns out I couldnt wake up, I was awake. Thats one of the worst feelings you can ever have. I guess little hallucinations might be fun if your in a good mind frame, but in the end they arent real. I would rather see whats real and more of it than in my sober mind. I would rather be in a better mind state and experience more of whats real and enjoy all of it. One of those times when you can look around and honestly see the world and how beautiful it actually is.



But doesn't seeing things that aren't real allow you to appreciate things that are real a lot more? I mean think about it, it's like opening up your thoughts.


----------



## stilltokin (Aug 5, 2008)

when i do shrooms, its mostly a very nice and exciting atmosphere, take it while your happy and with your friends. With good friends, not those cunts that do shit to you while your high(I hate those bastards, you know the ones that steal and everything). yea and if your having a bad trip, which happened to me once then smoke a couple bowls, it totally calms me down. But everybodys different so just work it out for yourself.
peace and have fun!


----------



## DryGrain (Aug 5, 2008)

happyhooligan said:


> Hey guys, I've done weed




hahaha


----------



## wackymack (Aug 5, 2008)

SquirrelGod said:


> Well, that makes next to no sense. You can't hallucinate by your thoughts. You can be high, which can make you think, but it's not hallucinating unless you see things that aren't there it requires no thought. I mean if you look up and actually think a monster is chasing you THAT's hallucinating, but if you imagine a sunflower. You're just gay! LOL just fucking with you, just thought I'd share with you the difference.
> 
> But I'm not really fucking with you, I'm serious! LOL Just kidding. (Or am I?) no but really I am.  (OR AM I!?)
> 
> BTW, if you want to try shrooms, I think you'd trip balls. So why don't start really low doses like an 1/8 a gram. OK!? Don't want you getting eatin' by any rabies infected sunflowers now.


 
he had a case of psycosis,its a mental illness that can actually strike any one at any time depending on there mental state of mind.there is more people with mental illness than anything


----------



## trippymonkey (Aug 5, 2008)

Psychosis is usually temporary. I experienced it once, when I was hospitalized for severe recurrent depression. It's really not a fun thing. Maybe you smoked some really good kb? Or was it your first time getting high? I've never tripped off of weed before..Also, if you're going to try shrooms, you should seriously be prepared. I've done LSD and shrooms numerous times, and I'd have to say that for me, it's MUCH easier to have a bad trip on shrooms than it is LSD. I think it's because shrooms makes me feel like I can feel the vibes of everything, and when you're getting constant bad vibes from everyone and everything around you, it can be terrible. But the good trips I've had on shrooms have been breathtaking and mindblowing. I love LSD because I know I can take a few hits and be able to go with it. But for some reason for me, shrooms is just a lot more mindfuck. If I'm not around people I'm completely comfortable with, I find myself asking "what the fuck is happening?" when nothing is happening..haha
But yeah..I'd say if you "tripped" off of weed, maybe you should stick to weed for awhile? At least until you can get used to that high, because the feelings and shit you get on shrooms is a lotttttttt different than weed. Happy tripping!


----------



## wackymack (Aug 5, 2008)

it was really great sinsimella that i grew and cured,i got great reviews on the bud i grew to.no it was not the first time smoking,ive been puffin the magic dragon for 6 yrs now,started when i was 13


----------



## happyhooligan (Aug 5, 2008)

You talka lot,but anyway
I will never forget the first time i smoked weed. I took like seven hits and got the muchies emdiatly and then it hit me! And i swear everything around me turned yellow for an instant right as the high set in, some people say that that's not normal.


----------



## kTOWN.Grown (Aug 6, 2008)

Fuck all thoese hardcore shit i want to be something in my life, just smoke the green or purps what ever you can grow this shit is scary. has any 1 heard of smoking so much that you throw up a shit load and get hot or cold flashes, happened to me the other day wasnt fun at all. had a shit load of familys telling their kids "thats why you dont do drugs" cause we were in the mall eatting =) where els would you be after you smoked. but any way do you think thats cause it was laced or what, seemed like normal green to me only smoked a blunt wasnt even that much but tasted really good. they were really fluffy buds so i thought great a nother bag of shit weed. but i aint smoking anything but what i can grow, so i know its good.


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (Aug 6, 2008)

eat them in the right setting... they arent a drug, theyre another wack person that becomes you for a fwe hours


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (Aug 6, 2008)

ps what the fuck man? how old are you? eat some dose kiddo! and dont be a fool w it, be ready or lay off


----------



## Vinsceant (Feb 18, 2013)

Not to be a dick but I've smoked 3 bowls of pure Kronic, ice cold bong, tripped the light fantastic but never hallucinated. Hallucination is a completely different category in which chemicals and/or symptoms from (Other) drugs send inadequate messages to the brain causing your site to function in a more obtuse manner. You're not gonna get that off weed unless your combining it with other crazy stuff like P.C.P which I strongly would not recommend.


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 20, 2013)

Just wait until one of your buddies sneaks a bowl of salvia in the bong. A very mean, yet incredibly hilarious thing to watch.


----------



## atidd11 (Feb 20, 2013)

happyhooligan said:


> Hey guys, I've done weed and hallucinated while doing it, and i plan to do shrooms.
> Can someone tell me how the two experiences compaire and what to expect from shrooms?


Youre an idiot for even asking this. GTFO foreal.


----------



## Daath (Feb 20, 2013)

atidd11 said:


> Youre an idiot for even asking this. GTFO foreal.


Says the guy replying to a 5 year old thread...


----------



## atidd11 (Feb 23, 2013)

Daath said:


> Says the guy replying to a 5 year old thread...


Says the dick sucker daath..


----------

